

Ask HN: LogMeIn alternatives - waldrews

LogMeIn.com is about to end its free service.  What&#x27;s your favorite remote desktop&#x2F;administration alternative for Windows and&#x2F;or Mac?
======
digisocialnet
teamviewer.. i guess.

------
nummy
VNC

